# aerate/level



## csbutler (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm wanting to aerate my yard because I have A LOT of soil compaction. I've done several screwdriver test and what I'm finding is what I think are rocks end up being just really compacted areas of clay.

At the same time my yard is very bumpy and I've been putting sand in certain areas but I think I'm now ready to go for a total leveling project. (One of many).

My concerns: My yard has a few areas that the bermuda hasn't filled in yet. I'm planning on putting some sod down to help in these areas to speed the process up. I'm worried though that if I level it will slow down my thinner areas from filling in.

Also I'm worried that if I aerate it will mess with any pre emergent that was put down. This worries me the most because I've had a lot of crabgrass come up in my backyard.

Right now I feel like I have time to level and see how it goes. What are y'alls thoughts on the pre emergent? Is it really something that should concerned me or should I just roll the dice?


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

I can't speak about the pre emergent but as far as leveling and aerating I'd say go for it now. If your yard is Bermuda then it will not slow it down really at all. Bermuda is like a weed and will spread and fill in on it's own in no time as long as it's getting mowed and watered. It will probably take a few weeks for it to all fill in but it should fill in nicely with the fresh soil and aeration.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

https://youtu.be/NtLu9OQPZbU

Here's a good video on how to help fill that area in without buying sod if your interested. I've never tried this myself but it makes sense and the guy from the video is active on this forum so he can probably chime in.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

The ProPlugger is also an option mother than sod. I have not bought one yet but many others have them and like them. It's getting towards the top of my BUY list so that I can core out some of my bad spots(LDS) and add sand.


----------



## csbutler (Jun 15, 2017)

I've used sprigs to to try and fill in a few areas. It seems to work okay. I say sod because my yards is slightly sloped so I'm trying to fill as quickly as possible to reduce dirt being washed away. I might try some plugs. Has anyone made plugs using the proplugger? I don't know of anywhere near me that sales plugs.


----------



## Tex86 (Jun 4, 2017)

csbutler said:


> Also I'm worried that if I aerate it will mess with any pre emergent that was put down. This worries me the most because I've had a lot of crabgrass come up in my backyard.
> 
> Right now I feel like I have time to level and see how it goes. What are y'alls thoughts on the pre emergent? Is it really something that should concerned me or should I just roll the dice?


Coming from experience with aerating the yard, you will have weed seeds come up. Now will the soil barrier still hold from the Pre-E? not sure. It's something your going to have to maybe treat with a post emergent as they come up.

When I aerated my yard, I didn't have a pre-e applied. And I got a bunch of crabgrass that I'm just now getting rid of by applying a pre-e post aeration, then spot treating the weeds as they come up.

Logic tell me that when you poke holes through the soil, it will disrupt the soil barrier that the pre-e has created.


----------



## csbutler (Jun 15, 2017)

Tex86 said:


> csbutler said:
> 
> 
> > Also I'm worried that if I aerate it will mess with any pre emergent that was put down. This worries me the most because I've had a lot of crabgrass come up in my backyard.
> ...


Right now in my front yard I don't have to many weeds coming up. (Nothing I can't just pull up) I've been using drive to treat the crab grass in the back yard and it has worked pretty good so far. I was using a chemical company to start the year and they applied a pre emergent but it looks like they only did in the front. (Based off the lack of weeds in the front vs back)

Hopefully I won't have to many weeds come up.


----------

